# Ariens 22 ton splitter?



## Machria (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone have the Ariens 22 ton splitter available at Home Depot for 1199?

It looks to be a decent unit, 12 second cycle time isn't bad. What I like about it and why I want it, is because it seems to be the smallest footprint 20-25 ton splitter. It's only 38" wide, where all of the others are 48" wide. I have a very tight storage space, so the size is a huge issue for me.

Any pro's cons' on this splitter?


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 30, 2013)

Same as the Gravely unit, just different colors.  For the money, and availability to your location, I think this might be your splitter Machria.  

I have no exp with that particular Subaru engine but every last one of them I have come across (I own two) has been _excellent_.


----------



## mikey517 (Aug 30, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Same as the Gravely unit, just different colors. For the money, and availability to your location, I think this might be your splitter Machria.
> 
> I have no exp with that particular Subaru engine but every last one of them I have come across (I own two) has been _excellent_.


 
I have the 27 ton... real happy with it. And the Subaru engine is excellent1


----------



## Machria (Aug 30, 2013)

Got it today.  Killer deal on it at Home Depot of all places.  I handed them a 25% off coupon from harbor freight, they didn't blink an eye.  $300 came off tab, manager came over typed in an approval code and off I went.  So it was 899 + tax, came to 946, cradles included, full of Hydro oil, and even engine oil.  Just had to uncrate it and fasten a few bolts so I could tow it away, took about 1/2 hour to un-crate and put together in Home Depot.  

Tried it out, works nicely, faster than I expected.   Wish I had bought it last year after Sandy hit.  Anyway, a few nice features they don't really advertise but should.  The beam is offset a bit to one side, making the work area opposite the motor wide open, no tire or axel to fight with, no motor, hoses or controls in way.  The motor is way forward, will be real hard to hit it with a split...    The one thing I was worried about was the lack of a full beam, and how the cylinder was attached to beam.  Well, it isn't.  That is, there are no bolts or brackets attaching the cyl to the beam.  There is just a massive plate welded to both sides of the beam going up to the sides of the cyl.  There are cut outs in the plates, where the cylinder has "wings" that just slip into the cut outs.  So the pressure of the cyl just pushes itself against the cut outs.  It's never going anywhere, unless it rips the beam apart.  If that happens, there would be bigger problems. The orange thing with 3 bolts in it is just the striped plate and does not hold the cyl or anything.   Pretty smart design.  The unit is only 374 lbs, and is really compact, perfect for my limited space.  I can pick it up with one hand and roll it around easily, it's balanced nicely on the axel, which is also narrow, 38" compared to 48" for all the rest of the 20-30 ton units.  Centrally located control let's you work from either side.



Cranked it up and split a few test rounds.   Then split a 20" crotch that's been laying in my yard for 2 years, my 5 ton couldn't split it, tried about 20 times in every direction possible.   This thing split it without even going into the 2nd stage or anything.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice...Under $1,000

I like that compact design.  The Huskee is more of a chore to wheel through grass by hand.


----------



## mikey517 (Aug 31, 2013)

I got my 27 ton Ariens one year ago today at Home Depot. At that time, I don't believe Ariens offered a 22 ton, or I would have picked that one to save some $$$.

You did real good, bud... now enjoy it!


----------



## Machria (Sep 2, 2013)

"Enjoy it"!   That's what we call this?       (Off to pop a few Aleves)

Processed a cord and a half today.  Took about 2 hours with the splitter, then a few hour moving wood around and stacking, cleaning up.   Shoulda bought the splitter long ago.....

If any of you are on the fence for a splitter, go buy it.  Your welcome.


----------



## xman23 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ounce you have a splitter your never going back to a maul again


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 2, 2013)

I need to use the axe, it keeps the weight off...


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 3, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> I need to use the axe, it keeps the weight off...


Don't fool yourself into thinking the splitter isn't work.  It is, you're just getting a lot more done.  Come split with me for a day.  You'll burn calories for sure!


----------



## MarkinNC (Sep 3, 2013)

Machria said:


> "Enjoy it"!   That's what we call this?       (Off to pop a few Aleves)
> 
> Processed a cord and a half today.  Took about 2 hours with the splitter, then a few hour moving wood around and stacking, cleaning up.   Shoulda bought the splitter long ago.....
> 
> If any of you are on the fence for a splitter, go buy it.  Your welcome.



Thanks for your report.  I have been looking at that one myself.  I am using a borrowed 27 ton Troy Built at the moment and it works well.  It is a heavy sucker to move around though.  The fast cycle time of that unit is attractive to me.  Now how to work that coupon?  Where did you get it, online?

I won't need to buy for some time after using this borrowed unit.  If you have any problems I would love to see an update. I won't buy the Huskee because I won't buy tool without a Honda or Subie engine (unless you go farther up the foodchain like Onan etc).


----------



## Machria (Sep 3, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Don't fool yourself into thinking the splitter isn't work.  It is, you're just getting a lot more done.  Come split with me for a day.  You'll burn calories for sure!



Well said MM.  After splitting just a cord and 1/2 yesterday, I can tell you my body feels it.  You have to set up (get out tools, splitter, fuel...), then you have to carry the wood to splitter, split it, throw the splits, then stack the splits, then clean up the leftover chunks/bits, then clean up the work area (bark, trimings, mess), then put away the tools.   Just caus you have a splitter does not mean your not getting exercise.  But it does mean you get alot more wood processed in the same amount of time.  



MarkinNC said:


> Thanks for your report.  I have been looking at that one myself.  I am using a borrowed 27 ton Troy Built at the moment and it works well.  It is a heavy sucker to move around though.  The fast cycle time of that unit is attractive to me.  Now how to work that coupon?  Where did you get it, online?
> 
> I won't need to buy for some time after using this borrowed unit.  If you have any problems I would love to see an update. I won't buy the Huskee because I won't buy tool without a Honda or Subie engine (unless you go farther up the foodchain like Onan etc).



Get the coupon in the local papers.  HF has their own circular / flyer stuck in the papers, I don't even get a newpaper but the flyer is stuck in my mailbox every week with a stack of other "crap".  If your not getting one to your house, go buy a Sunday paper at your local mart with all the circulars in there, it will be there.

I also looked at the Troy built 27.  They have some similarities, but as you noted, the Ariens has a much faster cycle time (which means better pump since they both have a 4" cylandar).   The Ariens 22 is 374lbs VS the Troy 27 at 580lbs.  That is a 200 lb difference, BIG difference in moving it around.  I can pick up the Ariens with one hand and wheel it anywhere I want it.  It's balanced perfect on the axel, and since it's compact (only 38" wide) and light, it's easy to get around and in storage takes up little space.  They both have an offset beam, but the Ariens has more work space behind and on the sides of the wheels/axels because the axel is not as wide.  After using it yesterday, I can tell you having the offset beam and lots of space in the "work area" with no motor, wheel, axel, hydro crap in the way is REALLY nice.  I'm really suprised that is not a feature discussed more when selecting splitters.  Some of the splitters looked at (in person) seemed terrible in this respect, you would have to stand sidways to the wheel/axel in order to load the splitter cause the wheels are directly in the middle of the load area.  That looked like a PITA to me.    The Ariens also has the motor very far forward out of the way, and another nice thing is the control handle centrally located.  I used it from both sides yesterday several times.  Inevidably you will wind up on both sides of the splitter to move wood, pick up splits...   so it's nice to just throw a round up there and grab the handle from whichever side your standing on.  The wedge is super beefy, starts out sharp, and after abour 3" gets really wide which separates the splits nicely. 

A few pics of the offset beam, work area from above (they should advertise this!), the wedge and the motor mounted way forward:


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 3, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Don't fool yourself into thinking the splitter isn't work.  It is, you're just getting a lot more done.  Come split with me for a day.  You'll burn calories for sure!


Yeah, actually I'm alittle sore today,and also it was humid last night and I did break a sweat... So I agree with you


----------



## MarkinNC (Sep 3, 2013)

Machria said:


> Well said MM.  After splitting just a cord and 1/2 yesterday, I can tell you my body feels it.  You have to set up (get out tools, splitter, fuel...), then you have to carry the wood to splitter, split it, throw the splits, then stack the splits, then clean up the leftover chunks/bits, then clean up the work area (bark, trimings, mess), then put away the tools.   Just caus you have a splitter does not mean your not getting exercise.  But it does mean you get alot more wood processed in the same amount of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detaild response.  i did not appreciate the offset beam design.  I dropped at least one split on the engine of the splitter I am using (no damage).  I have also hit my head on various things on the splitter when bending over to work.  I see a higher level of engineering from the Ariens unit.  The tires look very robust in your pictures as well.


----------



## Machria (Sep 3, 2013)

I just went to a local HF store , they have their flyers (with the 25% discount off any 1 item coupon) all over the store and  counters.  So if you can't find a coupon in papers, just go to a HF store and get one.


----------



## MarkinNC (Sep 3, 2013)

Machria said:


> I just went to a local HF store , they have their flyers (with the 25% discount off any 1 item coupon) all over the store and  counters.  So if you can't find a coupon in papers, just go to a HF store and get one.



Well that was definitely beyond the call of duty!  You should get some wood burning forum medal for that one.  I just got back from Home Depot and looked at the unit as well as verified the coupon issue.  I liked the way the Subbie engine is mounted with the wxhaust facing away from the operator area and the gas tank on the side the way it is.  I am not certain I like how you lock it into place when in the vertical position with that long pin.  And there is another long pin behind it that I an not sure of the function of either?  It was incredibly well balanced to move around, I agree.

Thanks again!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 3, 2013)

Machria said:


> I just went to a local HF store , they have their flyers (with the 25% discount off any 1 item coupon) all over the store and  counters.  So if you can't find a coupon in papers, just go to a HF store and get one.


Sign up for their email list and they will stuff 'em down your throat.  I get one about every week or two it seems.


----------



## Machria (Sep 3, 2013)

There is a "rear stabilizer" on the arse end of the splitter.  When in horizontal mode, your supposed to put it down, I guess to stabilize the unit.  I'm guessing that is the 2nd pin you saw.  Anyway, I tried it(the "stabilizer"), didn't really notice it doing anything.  Did my work without putting it down, didn't notice any issues.

As for locking it into Vert, that pin just slides right in, I didn't have a problem with it at all.  But  I can tell you, I don't think you need it anyway.  When you flip it up, the back of the foot hits the ground, and you have to give it a little push to get it completely verticle, it actually lifts the rest of the splitter an inch or 2.  In other words, the foot kinda jams into the ground pretty good and is not going anywhere until you pull the other end back down.  So I'm not sure you need to put that pin in.  There is no force in that direction against the pin.


----------



## Machria (Sep 3, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Sign up for their email list and they will stuff 'em down your throat.  I get one about every week or two it seems.



LOL!  I hear ya.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 3, 2013)

Machria said:


> There is a "rear stabilizer" on the arse end of the splitter. When in horizontal mode, your supposed to put it down, I guess to stabilize the unit. I'm guessing that is the 2nd pin you saw. Anyway, I tried it(the "stabilizer"), didn't really notice it doing anything. Did my work without putting it down, didn't notice any issues.


Put a heavy enough round on there and you will get a surprise when the ram extends.  That's why it is there.  But anything that heavy you would be splitting vertical anyways right?


----------



## teutonicking (Sep 3, 2013)

Machria said:


> Got it today.  Killer deal on it at Home Depot of all places.  I handed them a 25% off coupon from harbor freight, they didn't blink an eye.  $300 came off tab, manager came over typed in an approval code and off I went.  So it was 899 + tax, came to 946, cradles included, full of Hydro oil, and even engine oil.  Just had to uncrate it and fasten a few bolts so I could tow it away, took about 1/2 hour to un-crate and put together in Home Depot.
> 
> Tried it out, works nicely, faster than I expected.   Wish I had bought it last year after Sandy hit.  Anyway, a few nice features they don't really advertise but should.  The beam is offset a bit to one side, making the work area opposite the motor wide open, no tire or axel to fight with, no motor, hoses or controls in way.  The motor is way forward, will be real hard to hit it with a split...    The one thing I was worried about was the lack of a full beam, and how the cylinder was attached to beam.  Well, it isn't.  That is, there are no bolts or brackets attaching the cyl to the beam.  There is just a massive plate welded to both sides of the beam going up to the sides of the cyl.  There are cut outs in the plates, where the cylinder has "wings" that just slip into the cut outs.  So the pressure of the cyl just pushes itself against the cut outs.  It's never going anywhere, unless it rips the beam apart.  If that happens, there would be bigger problems. The orange thing with 3 bolts in it is just the striped plate and does not hold the cyl or anything.   Pretty smart design.  The unit is only 374 lbs, and is really compact, perfect for my limited space.  I can pick it up with one hand and roll it around easily, it's balanced nicely on the axel, which is also narrow, 38" compared to 48" for all the rest of the 20-30 ton units.  Centrally located control let's you work from either side.
> 
> ...


 
Nice unit.  I got a Huskee, but I considered that one too.


----------



## Machria (Sep 3, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Put a heavy enough round on there and you will get a surprise when the ram extends.  That's why it is there.  But anything that heavy you would be splitting vertical anyways right?



ohhhh!  Silly me, never thought of it that way.  I was thinking along the lines of stabilizing it from rolling backward, or shaking or something....     Your dead on.  Because the work area of the beam sticks out so far (which gives you all the space I talked about), it makes it a bit out of balance if you put on too heavy of a round.  Got it, thanks!

But yes, it will be vert. with anything heavy, so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## xman23 (Sep 5, 2013)

Machria, Nice review of the splitter. I to have said many times, a comment you made. That is the engine and axel / oil tank needs to be forward of the horizontal splitting work area. My MTD is like that as well. I don't have the cradle on the side of the beam so the splits fall straight down, hitting nothing. I see most of the splitters with the engine to the rear. I can't see how that works. Maybe some here with one of those can comment.

One thing I see, from your pictures is a thick foot base plate at the end of the beam.  It's hard to see it's construction, but it needs to be one of the strongest things on the splitter. On my MTD is about a 6" x 12" x 1" plate welded to the end of the beam. My question, when you swing the beam vertical isn't the floor of the plate 3 or 4 inches off the ground? If so it seams like it will be difficult getting big rounds to sit level. When mine is not dug into the ground I fill in around it with mulch to make it level.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 5, 2013)

xman23 said:


> If so it seams like it will be difficult getting big rounds to sit level. When mine is not dug into the ground I fill in around it with mulch to make it level.



Split smaller rounds for a bit and there will be plenty of splitter trash to make things level around the plate.


----------



## xman23 (Sep 5, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Split smaller rounds for a bit and there will be plenty of splitter trash to make things level around the plate.


 LOL, That's what I was thinking of "splitter trash" just couldn't think what you call it.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 5, 2013)

Instead of trash, I got some sheets of maple bark, I'm talking 12by8 inch average, what are these good for?


----------



## Machria (Sep 5, 2013)

xman23 said:


> One thing I see, from your pictures is a thick foot base plate at the end of the beam.  It's hard to see it's construction, but it needs to be one of the strongest things on the splitter. On my MTD is about a 6" x 12" x 1" plate welded to the end of the beam. My question, when you swing the beam vertical isn't the floor of the plate 3 or 4 inches off the ground? If so it seams like it will be difficult getting big rounds to sit level. When mine is not dug into the ground I fill in around it with mulch to make it level.



The foot IS very thick, too thick.  I'm going to process some wood in the morning I scrounged today (a big fat 30 to 40" Oak).  So I'll take a close look at it to see how the foot is made....     It's 3 or 4 inches thick, I think if I recall, it's about a 1" plate coming off the beam, and then another plate welded to that.  One thing I like on the plate is it has some of the largest teeth sticking out of it I've seen to hold the round from slipping out.   When it's vert, the few big splits I tried on it were fine.  but I did try laying  a large 2' length of dock scrap wood I have next to the foot also.  It's a large thick plank about 3" thick, 2' long x 18" wide.  I just laid it along side the foot, and it matched up.  I'm going to cut the foots shape out of the plank, so it can be laid right around the foot.  Then you just roll the round up and plop it down on the foot and plank which is just a big flat surface.

By the way, this certainly is not "best splitter in the world", I for one would like the DHT 22 ton unit over this one.  BUT, it was a compromise for me to get the smallest footprint splitter I could since I have very limited storage space.  Having said that, I've been pleasantly surprised with it so far.  It will get a workout tomorrow.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 5, 2013)

Machria said:


> The foot IS very thick, too thick.  I'm going to process some wood in the morning I scrounged today (a big fat 30 to 40" Oak).  So I'll take a close look at it to see how the foot is made....     It's 3 or 4 inches thick, I think if I recall, it's about a 1" plate coming off the beam, and then another plate welded to that.  One thing I like on the plate is it has some of the largest teeth sticking out of it I've seen to hold the round from slipping out.   When it's vert, the few big splits I tried on it were fine.  but I did try laying  a large 2' length of dock scrap wood I have next to the foot also.  It's a large thick plank about 3" thick, 2' long x 18" wide.  I just laid it along side the foot, and it matched up.  I'm going to cut the foots shape out of the plank, so it can be laid right around the foot.  Then you just roll the round up and plop it down on the foot and plank which is just a big flat surface.
> 
> By the way, this certainly is not "best splitter in the world", I for one would like the DHT 22 ton unit over this one.  BUT, it was a compromise for me to get the smallest footprint splitter I could since I have very limited storage space.  Having said that, I've been pleasantly surprised with it so far.  It will get a workout tomorrow.


After getting through the kinks on the Huskee22, it seems to be a real performer or me....


----------



## mikey517 (Sep 6, 2013)

Could you get a picture of the foot plate? I've heard it's heavy duty sheet steel rather than a solid 2" block of steel.


----------



## Teddi (Sep 6, 2013)

We got our 27 ton Ariens from HD in early July. I've split more than 7 cords since then with it. I ove the design and the fact that the engine is far forward of the work area. I had a nice little collecton going of 20 and 25% coupons from HF ads in car magazines; none of he HDs in my area would honor them. They did apply a 10% promotion we received from my wife's HD account.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't hear anyone just buying it at HF, why not? Thanks....


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> I don't hear anyone just buying it at HF, why not? Thanks....


Because HF.doesn't sell a gas powered splitter anymore and HD is still dumb enough to take the coupons.


----------



## JOHN BOY (Sep 6, 2013)

Very nice.. !  what a deall . how did you get a 300 coupon


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 6, 2013)

Gotcha,  a lucky hit...


----------



## Machria (Sep 7, 2013)

mikey517 said:


> Could you get a picture of the foot plate? I've heard it's heavy duty sheet steel rather than a solid 2" block of steel.



Got some today, will post when sync pics...  The foot is actually an extension of the top plate of the beam, bent 90 up.   Looks like 1/2" or 5/8" steel, and then it's boxed in behind/under it with some heavy sheet metal of sorts, and then another thick steel plate (1/2" or so) capped on the end.  The sides also have som thick plates also welded on for support.   Can't see what is inside the "box", but is not hollow.  Support trussing perhaps...?   Kind of a weird foot setup.  I don't like how fat/thick it is.  But my shim works great to hold the rounds flat / square to the foot when vertical.

Had no issues splitting the bigguns today. 



JOHN BOY said:


> Very nice.. !  what a deall . how did you get a 300 coupon



Was just a 25% off coupon.  25% off $1199 is 300.


----------



## Machria (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank god for the new splitter!    These 18" x 35" rounds could not be budged until quartered.  The 13 year old truck springs weren't real excited about bottoming out, but she got em home for their final "resting" before cremation!


----------



## Machria (Sep 9, 2013)

mikey517 said:


> Could you get a picture of the foot plate? I've heard it's heavy duty sheet steel rather than a solid 2" block of steel.



Here ya go....   looks like 1/4 or 3/8" steel X 2 with some heavy sheet metal in between....


----------



## Machria (Oct 3, 2013)

Here is what it looks like with the "Work Table" installed, works awesome.  I highly recommend installing the $60 work table.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 3, 2013)

Machria said:


> Anyone have the Ariens 22 ton splitter available at Home Depot for 1199?
> 
> It looks to be a decent unit, 12 second cycle time isn't bad. What I like about it and why I want it, is because it seems to be the smallest footprint 20-25 ton splitter. It's only 38" wide, where all of the others are 48" wide. I have a very tight storage space, so the size is a huge issue for me.
> 
> Any pro's cons' on this splitter?


 
Picking up my Gravely 22 ton Saturday. Identical to Ariens of course, except all orange is red. I'll post some pics. Can't wait.


----------



## Machria (Oct 3, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> Picking up my Gravely 22 ton Saturday. Identical to Ariens of course, except all orange is red. I'll post some pics. Can't wait.



Don't do it!  The red just does not work as good!


----------



## Machria (Oct 3, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> Picking up my Gravely 22 ton Saturday. Identical to Ariens of course, except all orange is red. I'll post some pics. Can't wait.



Order the Work table for it, well worth it for $60.  You can place 2 or 3 rounds on it, or when splitting big ones, place 1/2 the split while splitting the other half further.  Saves alot of bending over and lifting....    

Enjoy the new splitter, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 3, 2013)

Machria said:


> Don't do it!  The red just does not work as good!


 Hey Thanks. Gravely is big around here.So.. you know. The dealer is local. Happy splitting.


----------



## MarkinNC (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks nice thanks for the feedback on the work table.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 3, 2013)

Just an IMHO, you can use a wheel barrow to do the same thing...


----------



## Machria (Oct 3, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Just an IMHO, you can use a wheel barrow to do the same thing...



Not really.  The table is right there, next to the beam, not behind you, or 3' over there where you need to walk a step or two to get a round or place the 1/2 split while it awaits more splitting.  What's nice about it is, when you are doing small rounds, I can place 3 or 4 rounds o. The table, then split them all before returning to the round pile again...


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 3, 2013)

Machria said:


> Not really.  The table is right there, next to the beam, not behind you, or 3' over there where you need to walk a step or two to get a round or place the 1/2 split while it awaits more splitting.  What's nice about it is, when you are doing small rounds, I can place 3 or 4 rounds o. The table, then split them all before returning to the round pile again...


Well my splitter has a bit of a different set-up then yours so it is exactly in the same spot as your table, but I did mis-speak because it is not your model, that is what I was referring to, enjoy your splitter..... It's awesome to have.


----------



## Dieselhead (Oct 7, 2013)

I got the 27 ton in sept, and have about 4 cords through it so far. time will tell how it holds up, so far so good. Heres one of the first rounds through it:


----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 7, 2013)

Machria said:


> Order the Work table for it, well worth it for $60.  You can place 2 or 3 rounds on it, or when splitting big ones, place 1/2 the split while splitting the other half further.  Saves alot of bending over and lifting....
> 
> Enjoy the new splitter, I'm very happy with it.


Thanks Machria. The Gravely seems to come with the work table already attached. Didn't argue with them Love it so far. 1and a half split so far. Great machines. I didn't realize Ariens bought Gravely. Guess that's why they look identical.


----------



## mikey517 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds like there are no ill effects from the re-design of the beam and foot, right? Do you guys notice any drawbacks?


----------



## Machria (Oct 8, 2013)

mikey517 said:


> Sounds like there are no ill effects from the re-design of the beam and foot, right? Do you guys notice any drawbacks?



I don't, works like a charm and solid as a rock.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 8, 2013)

mikey517 said:


> Sounds like there are no ill effects from the re-design of the beam and foot, right? Do you guys notice any drawbacks?


 
None. Split one and a half cord so far. Big oak and mulberry rounds. Great.


----------



## mikey517 (Oct 9, 2013)

Glad to hear that, 'cause I really like my splitter. I think it's a quality machine made in USA. I would have been really disappointed in the company had they cheapened it down.

I did go to HD and checked them out myself, and it looks like the design change is across the board on all the models. Still seem pretty stout tho...


----------



## Machria (Oct 10, 2013)

mikey517 said:


> Glad to hear that, 'cause I really like my splitter. I think it's a quality machine made in USA. I would have been really disappointed in the company had they cheapened it down.
> 
> I did go to HD and checked them out myself, and it looks like the design change is across the board on all the models. Still seem pretty stout tho...



When did the re-design occur?    And, is it a fairly "new" thing that HD sells Ariens?  I don't recall HD selling Ariens stuff before this summer when I saw they carried the splitter.  Lately, I saw they have a bunch of Ariens stuff there...


----------



## mikey517 (Oct 10, 2013)

I got my splitter on Labor Day weekend, 2012. At the time, Ariens / Gravely only had 27 & 34 ton units. Sometime this past year I guess they introduced the 22 ton unit, which had the redesigned beam & foot. I first heard about it in this forum from you I believe. Then I went to HD and saw that all the Ariens units were the same. Not sure about the Gravely units as I haven't had the time to go to the local Gravely dealer.


----------



## Machria (Oct 10, 2013)

Gotcha.  Gravely units are the same units, different paint.


----------



## smars4444 (Oct 10, 2013)

Machria said:


> Gotcha.  Gravely units are the same units, different paint.


Machria,
I just got an Ariens 22 ton delivered yesterday... Bought it from Home Depot, very happy with it also. Seems to be very sturdy and love the Subaru engine, started on the 2nd pull.


----------



## Machria (Oct 13, 2013)

smars4444 said:


> Machria,
> I just got an Ariens 22 ton delivered yesterday... Bought it from Home Depot, very happy with it also. Seems to be very sturdy and love the Subaru engine, started on the 2nd pull.



Yep, the motor seems fine, starts right up on 1st or second pull. Enjoy


----------



## fire_man (Oct 15, 2013)

Machria said:


> The one thing I was worried about was the lack of a full beam, and how the cylinder was attached to beam.  Well, it isn't.  That is, there are no bolts or brackets attaching the cyl to the beam.



It's not the beam that is the weak point when not using a full beam. It's the trunnion mount cylinder. There were reports of some 27T Troy Bilt cylinder trunnions cracking. So far mine has been ok.


----------



## Machria (Oct 15, 2013)

fire_man said:


> It's not the beam that is the weak point when not using a full beam. It's the trunnion mount cylinder. There were reports of some 27T Troy Bilt cylinder trunnions cracking. So far mine has been ok.



Right, that's why I said "and the cylinder connection" is what I was concerned about.  But it is rock solid in my opinion.  In fact, I have since looked at a few full beam units in the stores, and some of those don't seem as strong a connection.  The connection is simply at the end of the cylinder with two bolts, but that part that accepts the bolts is just a little piece of metal welded onto the end of the beam.  So it's not like the full beam is making that connection any stronger.  It actually looks much weaker to me.  My cylinder is held on with huge pieces of steel welded along the sides of the beam. 

Honestly, I wonder if the full beam is only adding more weight.


----------

